# Prayers Please For Heart Tests ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It seems like if it isn't one thing ... it's another.

I haven't been able to post a lot the past couple of weeks because I have been so tired. I don't think it's the MS. To make a long story short ... my physical therapist asked me if I have had my left leg and foot checked out to see why there has been swelling and a bluish color, off and on, on the lower part of my right leg and a few toes. So, I have consulted with a cardiologist to rule out any heart condition that could be related to this problem.

This morning I had the echocardiogram. And, early tomorrow morning I am going to the hospital for the nuclear test. I am so nervous about this test because I hate any kind of contrast injected into my veins. 

In the past, I had another kind of test (IVP) at Georgetown University Hospital and Iodine was used. I had a very bad reaction and ended up in the hospital for a whole week on IV's!! Then, several years later at George Washington University Hospital ... they tried Iodine contrast with an MRI ... and, again, even with the Benadryl ... I had a very bad reaction again. So, I was told that in the future to tell doctors and medical personnel that it can be fatal to me. Because of those bad experiences, I just don't trust any contrast injected into my system. In fact, now blood tests in this part of the country are required for Gadolinium contrast (for MRI's) ... a contrast that was once considered totally safe. 

So, could my SM family please say prayers for me that I just keep myself calm for this test tomorrow. And, also a prayer that my test results will be okay. I have been experiencing pain in the upper arms, back and chest area ... and, I am just praying that it is only built up stress. Thank you, dear friends.

Oh, and I hope to get back to posting in a few days. I feel so bad when I don't keep caught up with all of the threads.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry you are going though this Marie. It sounds like you are going to have a Thallium study. It is similar to a routine exercise stress test but with images. They will use a radioactive substance called thallium injected into the bloodstream and take pictures with a special camera of your heart's muscle cells. The thallium is not anything like the contrast used in other radiological procedure and has no iodine in it. But do tell them about your problems with contrast in the past.

I will be thinking of you and hoping for a great outcome and a speedy recovery from all the tests.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

You will be in my prayers!!! I hope everything goes well tomorrow.
Please let us know how you are as soon as you can.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

oh course you will be in our prayers.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Marie, I wish you all the best for your surgery tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed that the test results will be good later!!! 

You are in my prayers! rayer:

Please keep us updated, Marie! Hugs and kisses to you and little Snowball!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Marie, I hope everything goes well for you.  I will be
praying for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm thinking of you and sending prayers to you my wonderful friend. Was there any way you could have taken the regular stress test instead of the nuclear one? That's the one that I've taken. My DH's doc wanted him to do a stress test and when he called for an appointment they had set it up as nuclear. We strongly opposed it and they gave him the regular one. The hardest part for him was getting his heart rate up enough since he's a marathon runner. They took it fastest and highest incline and he barely got up to heart rate they need.:HistericalSmiley: (while of course it took me now time. :blush Of course DH passed with flying colors and there was no need for the other; I just think they wanted to get the big $$$ since the other test was way more expensive. If you do need the nuclear, it sounds from Pam's post like it should be fine. Wish I was there to hold your hand.:hugging: I'm happy you're looking into the symptoms you're experiencing. So much can be done now with heart issues and best to catch early.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope everything goes well with your tests.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh I am so sorry you are going though this Marie. It sounds like you are going to have a Thallium study. It is similar to a routine exercise stress test but with images. They will use a radioactive substance called thallium injected into the bloodstream and take pictures with a special camera of your heart's muscle cells. The thallium is not anything like the contrast used in other radiological procedure and has no iodine in it. But do tell them about your problems with contrast in the past.
> 
> I will be thinking of you and hoping for a great outcome and a speedy recovery from all the tests.


Thank you so much, Pam. :tender: Believe it or not, I was hoping you would see my thread because I know you have experience in the medical field and I trust your feedback. 

It's the Adenosine Nuclear Stress Test. I can't do the treadmill because I also am going to need knee replacement surgery as soon as my strength is up a little more from the MS! Needless to say, I am a mess ... and, I'm beginning to think I'm a walking medical encyclopedia!  (might as well laugh instead of cry!)

My doctor will be there at the hospital tomorrow morning, so, I should know the results right after the test. If everything is okay, I will be so grateful. My mother died of a heart attack at 70 ... and, my father was 80 years old. 

Thank you, again, Pam. I will check in tomorrow afternoon with the results.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Marie The amazing part of SM that I was not expecting is the open heart of people to ask for help and the giving back..WOW it is wonderful. Absolutely I will be praying for you. It is one of the reasons I quit my job 2 years, the strong desire to give myself to study and "do" praying more. I ask for wisdom for you and your doctors.. I ask for a spirit of power, love and a peaceful mind and fear to stay away from you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh I am so sorry you are going though this Marie. It sounds like you are going to have a Thallium study. It is similar to a routine exercise stress test but with images. They will use a radioactive substance called thallium injected into the bloodstream and take pictures with a special camera of your heart's muscle cells. The thallium is not anything like the contrast used in other radiological procedure and has no iodine in it. But do tell them about your problems with contrast in the past.


Marie, Pam is right on. Tell them about the past problems, but don't worry, this stuff is different. I had this nuclear study done after having a problem with th IVP contrast. I had no problem with the radioactive substance. This will be just the same as the stress test with echo except for the IV. The IV felt warm when they released the media, that's all.

I hope you will feel better soon. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your health problems  I hope everything goes fine for you :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm not being a good friend right now. I'm sitting here crying like a baby, which normally is hard to do, because I take paxil and went from non stop crying to not being able to cry at all, except for a few tears. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this, my friend. I do know that you are one of the strongest women there is. You have a right to be scared, but, let us do the worrying, ok?!!! 

I did go to St. Patrick's Monday because Debbie's husband Steve is having an angiogram tomorrow. So, I got you covered there, girlfriend!!! And, my Steve had a stress test last week which showed his ischemia is more pronounced. And, Brenda's Dad will be having some heart related tests done soon. 

Pardon the pun, Marie. I love you with all my heart.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I had no idea. Of course I am praying for you and I hope that it's nothing serious and can be easily corrected. 

I will be on pins and needles until I hear that you've completed your tests tomorrow.

Good luck. I know that God will be watching over you.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

(((Marie)))

You are in our thoughts and prayers - best of luck.

Hugs,

Barron, Lucy and Allie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Marie, I am just now seeing this. My husband had this test 3 years ago, no problem and he is scheduled again for it in Dec. He said it feels funny when your heart speeds up but no problem at all. Also, it is great that they are doing this to find out if you have any problems now in case you may be close to a heart attack. Heath, my husband had never had a heart attack but he felt so tired and he has always been so active. He had three stents put in and they kept him overnight and he went home the next day and has been so active ever since. I have had a bad, bad rection to dye and they told me it was the iodine in it more than likely. I almost died too. The next month I had to go to a university hosptial for a brain scan and I too, was petrified. The head surgeon at the hospital gave me a prescription for two (2) bendryl and the they gave me a needle in the top of my hand with something like bendryl at the same time the dye was going in the other hand......you talking about scared but everything turned out alright......no brain tumor and it was over. Please know prayers will be said for you and like Pam said, no idione dye in this test, so that should make you feel better. Good luck and know we are all going to pray for you!!!!:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You're in my prayers, Marie.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry you have to go through those tests & all the stress that goes with it. I had a stress test a few yrs ago because of heart palpitations. It really wasn't so bad, but I did hate all that stuff going into my veins,that's a stress in itself. You'll be in my thoughts & prayers. Hope all goes well & nothing serious is going on.Hugs


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Prayers that your anxiety will diminish and that your physician will be guided by the Lord.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that all will be ok and that you will feel better very soon, we love you lots!! hugs:wub: Florence & Pearlan


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping you in my prayers Marie.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!! I will keep you in my thoughts *hugs you* Please keep us updated!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Marie, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I can relate to the fear of injectible dyes as I, too, am highly allergic to iodine ... and found out only after having the iodine injected for a CT scan. Yes, it was very scary to say the least.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, I love you, I know your worried, and I would be also, you've been in my prayers all afternoon

*Heavenly Father, Praise your glorious name, it's so wonderful to come to you and know you are always there with open arms, just waiting for our time together, thank you Lord for being there always. *
*Lord, I am so thankful for the love you have for each of us, and the beautfiul friendship I have with Marie.*
* Lord Marie needs your comfort, rest and peace that only you can give, hold her close, take away her fears, give her sweet sleep tonight, may she wake tomorrow morning with peace in her heart, and a calm spirit. May she feel your presence right beside her as she goes through these tests, I pray the testing would go quickly, and her heart would be strong and nothing serious would be found. Thank you in advance, In Jesus name I pray. Amen*

*Isaiah 41-10*
*So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God, I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for you, Marie!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much, Pam. :tender: Believe it or not, I was hoping you would see my thread because I know you have experience in the medical field and I trust your feedback.
> 
> It's the Adenosine Nuclear Stress Test. I can't do the treadmill because I also am going to need knee replacement surgery as soon as my strength is up a little more from the MS! Needless to say, I am a mess ... and, I'm beginning to think I'm a walking medical encyclopedia!  (might as well laugh instead of cry!)
> 
> ...


 Ok, the adenosine is a medication that will take the place of you walking or running on a treadmill to get your heart rate up. The Nuclear part is the thalium or another radioactive substance that will let them see your heart muscle after it has been stressed. You will be in good hands. The Adenosine is going to make you feel a little strange. But try to not get to worried, it will all pass pretty quickly. I will be thinking of you all day. Sending your positive thoughts!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I hope everything goes well. I'll be sending good thoughts and prayers. 
Please keep us updated when you can.
Hugs!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Keeping you close in my prayers and positive thoughts...


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie; we're sending prayers your way.
And will thinking about you. Please keep us posted.

Xxoo
Leslie & Moxie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Marie, I will be thinking of you tomorrow. I hope the test results come back okay and you do well tomorrow. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Marie...I will be praying hard that everything goes smoothly and that you get great test results. I had the same test done and it really isn't so bad. Just make sure you tell them everything again. I will be waiting to hear how you made out with it...try not to worry.

I understand chronic pain...I live with it too. It's not easy I know. Wishing you peace and comfort during your test.:hugging:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sweet Marie, I will foe very sure keep you in my thoughts and prayers (((hugs)))
please keep us posted!
Kat


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Marie and praying that you sail thru everything today with no problems. There seems to be alot of heart related issued posted lately, wishing everyone well!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Marie, just checking in, hope all is going well, HUGS


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - sending prayers to you today. Hope all goes well. Love you!!:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

your in my prayers and thoughts today. I love you


----------

